# A little consideration, please



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would not be happy there, I like to come & go as I please, I hate being obligated to tell others when I will ride, etc. Good thing I keep my horses at my own place. Your rant is heard and I think you are a very tolerate person.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Agreed, this doesn't sound like a very flexible barn when you have to inform the BO exactly when you plan on being there. I go out to see my horse almost daily, but I generally don't go at the same time every day and I like to go whenever it fits in best. 

I'm wondering also why the vet being there would mean you couldn't ride? I understand not asking the vet to move in the middle of an exam or procedure, but there must have been some times (between horses at least) where they could have let you through. Were they completely blocking access to the arena or keeping horses loose in the arena or something?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

What? How do you even tolerate that?! 

You should be able to come and go as you please. I understand being considerate of other people, for example, I let the BO know then the vet/farrier are coming just incase anyone has anything else scheduled that day (the barn is tiny, 4 stalls, so it would make it hard for another carrier/vet to be there). Why couldn't you just tack up and cut past when there was a lul in the "action"? All this strict time keeping is invasive if you ask me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't imagine expecting my boarders to tell me when they plan on coming out! I'm sorry that you're in that situation.

Is this a very small private stable? I can't imagine a rule like that at a public stable. If it's your horse, you should be able to come out as you please. And the arena should be able to be shared if somebody else needs it!


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I can't believe what you're saying. I can understand the need for organisation in order for boarders to coordinate, but this rigid system doesn't seem to work. It sounds like your BM is a control freak and your BO either totally oblivious to others or totally selfish. She could easily have allowed you and your horse to pass through the aisle between patients.

Maybe you are being too self-effacing? It sounds like you need to make your presence felt a bit so that these people take you into account.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The last two places that I boarded at, I could show up in the middle of the night if I wanted to. I could in the place that I'm at right now too but don't because I have to drive by their house and the dogs would bark waking everyone. Honestly, I would just come and go as I please (within reason). They would have a tough time with me because my schedule changes and I'm not always sure on times I can be there, it's always different.
I'm confused, I thought there were no rules at your place, everyone just worked it out amongst themselves.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

The military yards won't let you ride at the same time as a lesson. So during the week you have to ride before work (yuck, I don't wake up till 10am on a good day with three cups of coffee) or wait till 1930 onwards.

If you wanted to put jumps up, you had to book it. If you wanted a lesson, you had to book it but had to cancel it if anyone else had a problem in there (this was more for jumpers). If you needed to lunge for the vet, you had to book it. 

I left, I didn't like having to wait so long in the winter to ride my horse and hot walk till 11pm to dry the horse off.

Most yards I know close the arena off because they're going to tractor it (ie sand... brain dumb moment) or there is something going on.. like training on a monday evening for the Christmas quadrille, or a therapy lesson.. but these generally happen at times when no one else is going to use it, but people are also aware. 

My old yard would be closed on public holidays. The owner lived on site and wanted a break, she'd throw hay and feed in and they'd stand for a day (unless you had a medical need to be down there of course). I didn't even mind this, and we'd all go down the next day to help muck out and stick them in the fields. 

But it seems excessive to have to say every time when you're using the arena.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a little crazy. I would have just tacked up in my stable and rode in the arena regardless.

My barn just asks us to come in daylight hours. If there is a lesson in the arena (only on weekends) we ride elsewhere.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

DuffyDuck said:


> My old yard would be closed on public holidays. The owner lived on site and wanted a break, she'd throw hay and feed in and they'd stand for a day (unless you had a medical need to be down there of course). I didn't even mind this, and we'd all go down the next day to help muck out and stick them in the fields.
> 
> But it seems excessive to have to say every time when you're using the arena.


Closed on public holidays!! That is when most people want to ride, when they have all day and no work!!

These BOs could do away with a lot of rules if they just encouraged basic courtesy. A board with when arena is booked for a special purpose so you know to ride elsewhere, or sharing it with others.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep, in Germany everything shuts on a Sunday and public holidays. Cafes and restaurants are typically the only thing open.

Not every yard is like this, just one I was on for about 18 months. The owner worked hard, however, for the horses and the students and owners... we were all understanding and fine with her taking four days a year to herself


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I moved our pony and my (no departed) horse to a riding school with an indoor. They were beyond accommodating when I inquired about times, facilities, ect. (I work full time and have 2 children). We landed there with the horses, went to drop the horsebox home and give the horses a few hours to settle in. This was on a Saturday. We then went to go ride them and 1. I was informed that our pony had been ridden (did I give you permission to ride my freaking pony?!) and 2. They were closing at 5. 

I soon came to realize that it was closed and locked up every day at 5pm. I also came to realize it was closed and locked up on a Sunday. - who doesn't go to ride their horse on their day off??

I lasted 1 month.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't really understand. You are paying for a place to keep your horse. What does it matter if BO is there or not. So BO has four days off, doesn't want you there? who feeds horses and checks water? You can only ride on work days when you have limited time only. Doesn't sound like a good deal.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I don't really understand. You are paying for a place to keep your horse. What does it matter if BO is there or not. So BO has four days off, doesn't want you there? who feeds horses and checks water? You can only ride on work days when you have limited time only. Doesn't sound like a good deal.


She got up, fed the horses morning and evening (automatic watering system)and had a day off. She lived on site, her apartment was attached to the indoor arena. Four days is nothing, really, considering I took holidays and she'd look after mine when I was gone. Out here they all tend to go and see extended family during public holidays.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Maple said:


> I moved our pony and my (no departed) horse to a riding school with an indoor. They were beyond accommodating when I inquired about times, facilities, ect. (I work full time and have 2 children). We landed there with the horses, went to drop the horsebox home and give the horses a few hours to settle in. This was on a Saturday. We then went to go ride them and 1. I was informed that our pony had been ridden (did I give you permission to ride my freaking pony?!) and 2. They were closing at 5.
> 
> I soon came to realize that it was closed and locked up every day at 5pm. I also came to realize it was closed and locked up on a Sunday. - who doesn't go to ride their horse on their day off??
> 
> I lasted 1 month.


Good lord!!! Some people really shouldn't own a boarding stable...
I feel guilty about having to close at night at all, but I know when I open my stable I'm not going to feel safe if people are coming onto the property at night...how will I know the difference between a boarder and an intruder?
So I'd maybe close up like 10pm-5am. I can't imagine closing up at 5pm...that's when people get off of work, that makes no sense! I can't imagine they see their boarders often, which I guess must be what they want.

And oh man, if somebody rode my horse without my permission I'd kill them! Well actually, she'd probably kill them first :lol:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Why can't you pass by a horse in the alley way. It's done all the time.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry for some of the confusion. This is a small, private barn. It has 12 stalls (6 each side). On that day, there was a vet, his assistant, the horse owner and her daughter, the BM and the BO. And me, making 7 people.

The arena is more of a large working area about 60 feet by 85 feet. The vet was taking up the aisle with one horse and the other two were loose in the arena (they could have been kept in the stalls, but the BO and BM both are a bit oblivious to others).

I should have been more assertive when I realized more than one horse was going to be looked at so that is on me.

Telling the BM when I am going to be there specifically has to do with the 5 large dogs that are let loose in the working area while the BM cleans the barn. They are NOT friendly. He wants to know when I will be there because he knows he will have to get them out before I can ride or even tack up in the barn. Even that doesn't work since no matter what time I am there, on time or a little later, he waits until I am there, finishes a stall or two, then gets the dogs out. If I want the dog poop cleaned up I do it myself. To be fair, the BM is a bit mentally challenged and not a multi-tasker so I do try to take that into consideration.

Today, I arrived at 11:30 and he remarked that I was early. I said, "No, it is 11:30. If I come later the dogs are still in the arena and I still have to wait so I will be here at 11:30 on the dot now so I can be tacked up by noon". He was a bit sheepish and although he did not apologize, I think he got the message, at least about my arrival time.

The horses are well cared for, but the BO has an attitude that it is her home and she is doing us a favor by charging us a lower board than most surrounding barns for the same amenities, and she is mostly right. It is not really boarder friendly as much as it is horse friendly.

I have learned to accept the trade off, but I was really put out yesterday as this isn't the first time I have made the trip to find I couldn't use the arena (watering, unloading sawdust, vet call, etc) and no one called to let me know before I drove down. That is all I am asking for so I can reschedule my ride or my day.

These last 4 years are my only experience with boarding, I always had my own place for my horses before. It is a hard adjustment for me.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Man am I spoiled. I come and go as I please and no one cares. Like i said before, I'm mindful that the owners live there so I'm not going to show up in the middle of the night and wake people. Better believe that when my mare gets ready to foal out I will be camping there though. She even offered her trailer for me to stay in.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Hate to be the devil's advocate here, but maybe there's a reason they want to know EXACTLY when you're coming? I'm letting my imagination wander here but in the past I knew a woman who's horse came up blind in one eye do to a "freak accident" - her barn manager before wanted to know EXACTLY when she showed up before hand- and suddenly he became head shy. She showed up on a whim and turns out the BO was letting her daughter "train" this womans barrel horse. With a shovel.. In the round pen. While looking for another place to board she showed up randomly again to find them drugging up all the horses in the barn before feeding time because they got "excited." This time when she showed up the BO kicked her horse out of the barn. Without letting her know. He was tied to a tree for 24 hours with nothing to eat or drink until she came the next day and they stated he wasn't allowed in the barn anymore because he caused "drama." This is the same barn owner who swept dirt on me, spit on me "accidentally" and flat out ignored my questions when I was looking for a place to board. (This was BEFORE I knew what happened here!!) Apparently she did this because I didn't look like I had enough money to board there.


----------

